# 1966 caddy coupe deville



## el wesso gresso

here is a caddy i just recently finished for a buddy of mine .
shaved trim holes
air bagged 4 corners
converted front suspension from strut arms to a-arms
...coming back to me in a week for engine driven air .
any comments are appreciated.


----------



## ProjectRamcharger

Should be a sweet ride once it's done.

I have always thought the 60's models were the sweetest caddy's.

I am looking for a 68 myself.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Flamed360

looks good man,i never shoulda sold my 68....


----------



## el wesso gresso

> _Originally posted by Flamed360_@Feb 7 2009, 09:18 AM~12933742
> *looks good man,i never shoulda sold my 68....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats tight ...


----------



## Flamed360

thanks homie, like i said, i shoulda never got rid of it, im lookin for another now, had 800 in air ride, 400 in tires and bought it for 1500. the rest was my labor man!!


----------



## draggenass63

thats some nice work


----------



## 1950chevybomb

> _Originally posted by draggenass63_@Feb 8 2009, 06:52 PM~12944481
> *thats some nice work
> *



which one ? i hope both :biggrin:


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer

i like the car.. but i know it can be a shit ton lower...... jsut more cutting ... jsut saying but it is ncie i like those old boats


----------



## el wesso gresso

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Feb 10 2009, 10:06 AM~12961543
> *i like the car.. but i know it can be a shit ton lower...... jsut more cutting ... jsut saying  but it is ncie i like those old boats
> *


yeah i agree . but the owner didnt want to cut into the floor and spend the cash . but it sits really low .. he can get some drop spindles for it too . i couldnt even notch the frame cuz the drive line was already touching the body .


----------



## daniels67

ride looks cool. i really dig the 60's caddi's
just a quick question what is the reason for the extra bar
off the lower control arm. ive seen it done before i was wondering why.


----------



## el wesso gresso

> _Originally posted by daniels67_@Feb 10 2009, 07:37 PM~12966719
> *ride looks cool. i really dig the 60's caddi's
> just a quick question what is the reason for the extra bar
> off the lower control arm. ive seen it done before i was wondering why.
> *


its not a extra bar , the original suspension has a soild rod and bushing going from the front of the frame to the lower control arm (veiw pic above) which is not really meant for alot of travel (in my opinion ,im sure im going to hear it for saying that). and looks like it would break over time ..im not saying that this is how all strut arm set ups should be built. but this is how i did it and it works great and looks alot nicer . you can see the diff from the before and after pic. it drive awesome at any height too


----------



## CaddyOn3

Looks awesome so far! Can't wait to see some more pics!

I use to have a 67 Coupe that I bagged on some fat white walls. Miss that car!!! I didnt notch, cut floor, or notch the front, and it sat pretty low, but I want to be on the frame this next time.

Now I'm looking for a 65-66 coupe Convertible.

If you don't mind, tell a little bit more abot the setup you used. Bags? valves? tank? blah blah blah.

I'm also wondering what Engine Driven your going to use??? I ran just Nitrogen last time, but am thinking to use a Sanden THIS time. 

Thanks

Here are a few pics of my 67 I had!


----------



## vandale

Here is my 66, should never had sold it either


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by vandale_@Feb 23 2009, 01:19 AM~13083411
> *Here is my 66, should never had sold it either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Diggin those white walls to bad ya sold it


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by vandale_@Feb 23 2009, 01:19 AM~13083411
> *Here is my 66, should never had sold it either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that is nice! lovin them lo pro whites man! shit its tight


----------



## thapachuco

How much did you trim off the front upper perch?

and whats with that huge pipe connected to the lower arm in the front, stability?

thanks! sweet car


----------



## el wesso gresso

> _Originally posted by CaddyOn3_@Feb 23 2009, 01:08 AM~13083371
> *Looks awesome so far! Can't wait to see some more pics!
> 
> I use to have a 67 Coupe that I bagged on some fat white walls. Miss that car!!! I didnt notch, cut floor, or notch the front, and it sat pretty low, but I want to be on the frame this next time.
> 
> Now I'm looking for a 65-66 coupe Convertible.
> 
> If you don't mind, tell a little bit more abot the setup you used. Bags? valves? tank? blah blah blah.
> 
> I'm also wondering what Engine Driven your going to use??? I ran just Nitrogen last time, but am thinking to use a Sanden THIS time.
> 
> Thanks
> *



the bags i got off ebay . 600 psi burst no names , super nice though i like the taped plates more than the studs like firestones etc. valves are 3/8 air ride pros. the tank is a 5 gallon, i gonna see if the stock a/c pump will work first .i heard it does . will keep you guys updated


----------



## el wesso gresso

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Feb 26 2009, 11:32 PM~13125370
> *How much did you trim off the front upper perch?
> 
> and whats with that huge pipe connected to the lower arm in the front, stability?
> 
> thanks! sweet car
> *



didn't take a measurement just trimmed till i had good clerance around the bag , then plated and welded the cup back together ...as for the pipe , its a a-arm conversion. the caddys come with strut arms . i made it into a a-arm set up .
see the before and after pics above .


----------



## BAN-850-QUEEN

nice


----------



## CaddyOn3

Any new updates with Engine Driven??? I'm also wondering if you did any plating on the front spring pocket, or just cut to clear and throw your upper cup right in???

When I did my 67, I used Contitech 2600's up front and had to cut ALOT. I didnt reinforce or late anything, but always questioned it. 

Thanks


----------



## CaddyOn3

Keep us posted if the STOCK A/C pump works!!! That could be HUGE if it does!


----------



## el wesso gresso

i will .. he's waiting for the wide white walls to come in before he brings it back to me .. should be hear from him in about a week


----------



## el wesso gresso

> _Originally posted by CaddyOn3_@Feb 27 2009, 04:39 PM~13131481
> *Any new updates with Engine Driven???    I'm also wondering if you did any plating on the front spring pocket, or just cut to clear and throw your upper cup right in???
> 
> When I did my 67, I used Contitech 2600's up front and had to cut ALOT.  I didnt reinforce or late anything, but always questioned it.
> 
> Thanks
> *


i didnt cut a whole lot just enough to give me about 1/2" clearance around the bag . but i did weld it back together (the cups are double walled) .and no i didnt plate it , i didnt cut enough to weaken the pocket .


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by vandale_@Feb 23 2009, 01:19 AM~13083411
> *Here is my 66, should never had sold it either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size of rims are those?


----------



## 3caddyman

did u build the a arms or buy them i have a 64 cdv i would like to bag


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms

Heres a buddy's 65 Caddy vert w/64 Riviera headlights. Shockwaves in the front and airlifts in the back.


----------



## el wesso gresso

> _Originally posted by 3caddyman_@Feb 28 2009, 04:56 PM~13139729
> *did u build the a arms or buy them i have a 64 cdv i would like to bag
> *


i built those arms .


----------



## 3caddyman

i have a 64 cdv ,did u make the a arms or did u buy them, also what did u do in the back,does the drive line have any vibration when u drive i hav heard that is a problem


----------



## ROSunshine

> _Originally posted by vandale_@Feb 23 2009, 01:19 AM~13083411
> *Here is my 66, should never had sold it either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats The Brand that make those tires. I want a set for my 63 caddy  :biggrin:


----------



## el wesso gresso

> _Originally posted by 3caddyman_@Mar 4 2009, 06:10 PM~13182601
> *i have a 64 cdv ,did u make the a arms or did u buy them, also what did u do in the back,does the drive line have any vibration when u drive i hav heard that is a problem
> *



i built those arms , and no there is no vibration at all . 

as for the engine driven compressor i wont be seeing the car any time soon . he took it to a mechanic shop to get a gas leak fixed . when he got home the car caught on fire . damage is unknown . :0


----------



## el wesso gresso

he took this picture before it caught fire .


----------



## vandale

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Mar 5 2009, 05:02 PM~13186009
> *Whats The Brand that make those tires. I want a set for my 63 caddy   :biggrin:
> *


They are Federal 235/35/18's. I white walled them myself by vulcanizing rubbe to the side wall.

I think Diamond Back make whitewalls in this size 

Cheers


----------



## ROSunshine

Thanks Bro!


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Clean cadys too bad you bagged them. Its either Juice or stock for me. 
Here is my 69.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by SwitchBladeCustoms_@Mar 1 2009, 02:20 AM~13143093
> *Heres a buddy's 65 Caddy vert w/64 Riviera headlights. Shockwaves in the front and airlifts in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that is one of the coolest cars I,ve never seen that before the riviera light are sweet


----------



## thapachuco

> _Originally posted by el wesso gresso_@Feb 27 2009, 01:02 PM~13129702
> *didn't take a measurement just trimmed till i had good clerance around the bag , then plated and welded the cup back together ...as for the pipe , its a a-arm conversion. the caddys come with strut arms . i made it into a a-arm set up .
> see the before and after pics above .
> *


Why did you do it though? Is it to strengthen the front somehow?


----------



## el wesso gresso

better pivot...strength ...less suspension noise ...shock mounting.


----------



## thapachuco

Cool thanks i might have to look into it. im rolling a 67 4dr buick. probably just as heavy. where did you get the mounting eye?


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by el wesso gresso_@Mar 7 2009, 03:17 PM~13210627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he took this picture before it caught fire .
> *


----------



## el wesso gresso

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Mar 15 2009, 01:29 PM~13286891
> *Cool thanks i might have to look into it. im rolling a 67 4dr buick. probably just as heavy. where did you get the mounting eye?
> *



its a 4 link bushing .. suicidedoors.com


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by vandale_@Mar 8 2009, 10:56 PM~13221773
> *They are Federal 235/35/18's. I white walled them myself by vulcanizing rubbe to the side wall.
> 
> I think Diamond Back make whitewalls in this size
> 
> Cheers
> *


you vulcanized your own tires?!?! how the hell do you do that? teach me


----------



## vandale

Its real simple to do:

1. Buff the lettering from the tyre where you want to lay the white wall, I use a paint stripper attachment on my high speed drill.

2. Purchase 'food grade' natural rubber sheeting from local rubber store (we have para rubber, they sell pools and shit). The food grade stays white forever and does not get any oil bleed from the tyre. Also its natural rubber so it vulcanizes really well.

3. Figure out your circumfrance and cut the rubber into strips the size you want.

4. Clean the tyre and the rubber strip with wax and grease remover, do not use thinner or turps or petrol as they cause more oil to blled from the rubber.

5. Mask the tyre with standard 3M masking tape and apply some vulcanizing rubber vulcanizer (usually blue in colour) with a brush, I got my stuff from the local tyre shop supplier, its the stuff that vulcanizes the patches to the inside of tubeless, it is not a contact glue so it sort of melts into the rubber and gives real good adhesion.

6. Paint the glue on the rubber strip, leave both for approx 10 mins then stick them together (white rubber to tyre). This shit is real smelly so use adequeate ventilation.  

7. Put in the hot sun or if you live in the fucking artic :0 like me then use a heat gun but be careful not to burn it. Once you have got it nice and hot in the sun for a few hours or about 10 mins with the gun, put it in a cool room to set, use a rubber roller to press it down and remove any air bubbles that may be stuck in the vulcanizer.

8. Leave them for atleast 48hrs before you drive, make sure the tyres are mounted on the rim prior. Dont do the white wall to close to the outside tread as it will scrape on the road when cornering hard.

All up it costs about $30 for the rubber and $20 for the vulcanizer. Thats like $25USD after exchange.

Hope that helps.

I am doing some in the weekend so will put up pics of the whole process.

Peace


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by vandale_@Mar 18 2009, 03:58 AM~13313203
> *Its real simple to do:
> 
> 1. Buff the lettering from the tyre where you want to lay the white wall, I use a paint stripper attachment on my high speed drill.
> 
> 2. Purchase 'food grade' natural rubber sheeting from local rubber store (we have para rubber, they sell pools and shit). The food grade stays white forever and does not get any oil bleed from the tyre. Also its natural rubber so it vulcanizes really well.
> 
> 3. Figure out your circumfrance and cut the rubber into strips the size you want.
> 
> 4. Clean the tyre and the rubber strip with wax and grease remover, do not use thinner or turps or petrol as they cause more oil to blled from the rubber.
> 
> 5. Mask the tyre with standard 3M masking tape and apply some vulcanizing rubber vulcanizer (usually blue in colour) with a brush, I got my stuff from the local tyre shop supplier, its the stuff that vulcanizes the patches to the inside of tubeless, it is not a contact glue so it sort of melts into the rubber and gives real good adhesion.
> 
> 6. Paint the glue on the rubber strip, leave both for approx 10 mins then stick them together (white rubber to tyre). This shit is real smelly so use adequeate ventilation.
> 
> 7. Put in the hot sun or if you live in the fucking artic  :0  like me then use a heat gun but be careful not to burn it. Once you have got it nice and hot in the sun for a few hours or about 10 mins with the gun, put it in a cool room to set, use a rubber roller to press it down and remove any air bubbles that may be stuck in the vulcanizer.
> 
> 8. Leave them for atleast 48hrs before you drive, make sure the tyres are mounted on the rim prior. Dont do the white wall to close to the outside tread as it will scrape on the road when cornering hard.
> 
> All up it costs about $30 for the rubber and $20 for the vulcanizer. Thats like $25USD after exchange.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> I am doing some in the weekend so will put up pics of the whole process.
> 
> Peace
> *


thats fawkin genious man!! thanks for the info brutha 
:thumbsup:


----------



## el wesso gresso

ash tray modified for the air bag switches . as requested by owner


----------



## CaddyOn3

I like where you put the switches. Nice. So you got the car back I can see. Still going to be doing the EDC?


----------



## el wesso gresso

naw i dont have it back yet ..just posted up the pics of the ash tray to bump the thread back up .hahahahaha.....but edc is still the plan .


----------



## el wesso gresso

aight so i got the car back ...i heard from the grape vine that it would work and now that im looking at it im kinda doubting it ..so im addressing those out there that installed edc in there similar year cad...anyone use the stock fridgeair pump ?
its says it requires r-12 fluid


----------



## thapachuco

these wont work. I was told that it cant handle that high of psi to fill your tank. Youll probably blow it out. Get a sanden that will most likely fit the stock bracket with some creativity.


----------



## SHORTDOG 62

> _Originally posted by vandale_@Feb 23 2009, 02:19 AM~13083411
> *Here is my 66, should never had sold it either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that looks good!


----------



## CaddyOn3

After doing some research, I would agree that the stock pump will not run to a very high PSI. 

You can always try it out and see what you get. Never know until you try. Otherwise, go with a sanden, doesnt seem to difficlut to get one to fit in there. 

I'm on my way to buy a 66 Caddy Coupe tomorrow. Going to be bagging it in the next few weeks. I plan on C-notching the rear, and cutting for the driveshaft. I was planning on using the stock AC pump when you mentioned you were going to use it. I guess we will be in the same boat. 

I have looked around and you can pick up a new Sanden for relatively cheap, then of course fab up a bracket for it. 

Let me know what you do!

Thanks


----------



## CaddyOn3

One more thing, in the picture of the spring pocket, it looks like you welded in the pocket after you trimmed it for clearance??? 

When I did my 67 I used 2600 Contitechs up front and didnt have to weld or reinforce after I did the cutting for the 2600 up front.

Do my eyes decieve me, or did you weld in the pocket after cutting???

Thanks


----------



## el wesso gresso

yup, the spring pocket is 2 cups sleeved , know what i mean ..when i cut to make clearence i cut the two apart ...all i did was just weld the two pieces back together


----------



## el wesso gresso

> _Originally posted by CaddyOn3_@Apr 26 2009, 12:01 AM~13691337
> *After doing some research, I would agree that the stock pump will not run to a very high PSI.
> 
> You can always try it out and see what you get.  Never know until you try.  Otherwise, go with a sanden, doesnt seem to difficlut to get one to fit in there.
> 
> I'm on my way to buy a 66 Caddy Coupe tomorrow.  Going to be bagging it in the next few weeks.  I plan on C-notching the rear, and cutting for the driveshaft.  I was planning on using the stock AC pump when you mentioned you were going to use it.  I guess we will be in the same boat.
> 
> I have looked around and you can pick up a new Sanden for relatively cheap, then of course fab up a bracket for it.
> 
> Let me know what you do!
> 
> Thanks
> *


robert @ double down said this pump would work ..said he ran one in a van and rocked !...high side 300 psi ..will start modding it today


----------



## trixed

keep it up! i love those body style caddys


----------



## CaddyOn3

> _Originally posted by el wesso gresso_@Apr 26 2009, 10:45 AM~13693009
> *robert @ double down said this pump would work ..said he ran one in a van and rocked !...high side 300 psi ..will start modding it today
> *



Well if he has done it and it works, give it a shot!!! Let us know how it turns out. Would love to do that on my new 66 coupe I just picked up! 

Can't go wrong when you can re-use stock parts for different applications. Also, can't beat not having to fab up brackets for a Sanden.

Keep us updated with pictures and results from the mod!


P.S. I get what your saying about the spring pocket on the inside. Your saying its basically double walled, and when you cut the lip for clearence and the 2 separate, your just welding it back together, correct?


----------



## el wesso gresso

:thumbsup:


----------



## low225

heres the adapter for that compressor.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AIR-RIDE-CO...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## el wesso gresso

> _Originally posted by low225_@Apr 27 2009, 02:23 PM~13705276
> *heres the adapter for that compressor.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AIR-RIDE-CO...A1%7C240%3A1318
> *



dude !!! im a fucking idiot ! :banghead: i can make that !...thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyOn3

Excellent. Super basic peice, but gets the job done!!!

EL WESSO GRESSO......any updates with the EDC?


----------



## el wesso gresso

> _Originally posted by CaddyOn3_@Apr 30 2009, 08:46 AM~13741304
> *Excellent.  Super basic peice, but gets the job done!!!
> 
> EL WESSO GRESSO......any updates with the EDC?
> *


call me danny ... she pumps, i'll find out to day or tomorrow just how high she will go .. but so far so good ...got away from this car , had a couple other things i had to do . will keep you posted


----------



## el wesso gresso

0- 175 psi in a 5 gallon tank in a fucking minute and a half !!!


----------



## thapachuco

whoa you did it with the OG pump? Shit i just might hook mine back up!!!! had troubles with the sandens burning out and mis aligned.


----------



## el wesso gresso

yup o.g pump ...


----------



## CaddyOn3

Danny, you the man! 

I was on edge waiting to see the results!!!! 

I know for a fact that the Original pump on my 66 is shot, no compression at all. I pretty much figured since the belt was removed. 

Thinking of stopping by Smep Boys for a replacment. Think a new "stock" would not have any problems? Probably a dumb question, but I know some new replacment parts today don't compare to Original shit.

What do you think???

And get some pics of this thing!

Thanks bro


----------



## el wesso gresso

dude the owner of this car took me to one of his friends house in wildomar ...hes like 60-70 years old and has like a 2 acre property full of fucking caddys and nothing but caddys 50's,60's ,70's and even some 80's cads ....im sure hes got a pump .. where are you at ?

pics are coming soon .. i just rigged it to a tank i had , to see if it hit 175 psi


----------



## CaddyOn3

Damn.....2 acres of Caddys, not much else to say but WOW.

I just removed the pump off my 66 yesterday. Going to take it to a local shop that rebuilds A/C pumps, water pumps, etc. 

I'm going to see what they say about my pump. If they can rebuild it, even better. It's the EXACT same Frigidaire that you have, same fittings and all.

Did you build an adapter plate for the ports similiar to those ones posted from E-bay??? And get some pics! 

Thanks bro


----------



## el wesso gresso

i modified the orignal fiiting plate to work ..and yes pics coming soon ..find out first on what the rebuild would cost and i'll ask him how much for a pump ...and where the fuck are you at?


----------



## CaddyOn3

I'm in Los Angeles....

I'm going to cruise down on Monday and find out about getting the pump rebuilt.


----------



## el wesso gresso

los angeles is huge though man ..where at in L.A ? i head out to wilmington area often..

o yeah thanks to beto from double down for the advice . :thumbsup: 

175 psi in a heart beat !


----------



## CaddyOn3

I'm by LAX airport. El Segundo area.

The pics look good bro! 

It looks like you just tapped the suction fitting for NPT. What did you do on the outlet port? Also, does the plastic line on the outlet get hot?

Looking at your clutch, it looks a little different than mine. i'll get some pics later today and you can check it out.

Thanks for the pics man. Looks clean!

Will


----------



## el wesso gresso

i tapped both ...the outlet is copper tubing 15 ft of it


----------



## thapachuco

wassup with the orange filter?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@May 3 2009, 09:56 PM~13774633
> *wassup with the orange filter?
> *


belt drivens need to be oiled especially that style 

hopefully that thing does the job


looks good


----------



## el wesso gresso

so far so good .


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by el wesso gresso_@May 3 2009, 10:45 PM~13775302
> *so far so good .
> *


alot of them oilers eventually quit oiling is all im saying


something to keep your eye on


----------



## el wesso gresso

yeah i told the owner there is no warranty on this shit...if you stay on the maintance it should last awhile .


----------



## CaddyOn3

Wanted to post a few pictures of the Pump off my 66. 

Danny, it looks as if the clutch on my pump looks a bit different than yours. If you look at the somewhat rusted ring past the belt grove toward the outside, you can see it is not centered. It actually slides and wobbles when you turn the clutch itself.

Is there something missing??? Would I need to purchase a new clutch???

Let me know.


----------



## el wesso gresso

i would have to look at the one i got here ...looks like yours is missing some kinda nut or bolt maybe even a key way...


----------



## REV. chuck

you need a new clutch man


----------



## CaddyOn3

I just did a search on google, and it looks as if the clutch is missing the end coil. If you look at your clutch, you can see it has an end cap looking piece.


----------



## CaddyOn3

It also looks as if you need some special tools to remove and replace a clutch on these things. Is that true, or can you replace everything with regular shit? 

When I ran a York on my S10 I was able to replace the clutch with nothing special.


----------



## el wesso gresso

doing acouple of things to the caddy while it still here in the garage .


----------



## matttatts

i was poking about on the kilby site looking at how edc's are plumed. on there york style there is an oil return line. do you need that on the stock ones?, or does the coelescing filter just do all that?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jan 11 2010, 12:16 PM~16254580
> *i was poking about on the kilby site looking at how edc's are plumed. on there york style there is an oil return line. do you need that on the stock ones?, or  does the coelescing filter just do all that?
> *


you have to provide oil to the edc refrigerant has oil in it 

nomore refrigerant means nomore oil


----------



## shoprag

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 11 2010, 11:28 AM~16254670
> *you have to provide oil to the edc  refrigerant has oil in it
> 
> nomore refrigerant means nomore oil
> *



Makes sence. Thats why EDC's run an oiler right? What style and brand oiler works good and how do you tie it into the system?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by shoprag_@Jan 11 2010, 12:40 PM~16254807
> *Makes sence. Thats why EDC's run an oiler right? What style and brand oiler works good and how do you tie it into the system?
> *


into the inlet line i need to find o0ut the best poiler for myself


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 11 2010, 11:28 AM~16254670
> *you have to provide oil to the edc  refrigerant has oil in it
> 
> nomore refrigerant means nomore oil
> *


 thanks captin obvious! :uh: 

i was refering to the oil return line. the set up on this thread doesnt seem to have one so does the filter just keep it were it needs to be with out advent of a return line ?

heres kilbys diagram with a return line.
http://www.kilbyenterprises.com/oba-scem.htm


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jan 12 2010, 12:42 PM~16266516
> *thanks captin obvious!  :uh:
> 
> i was refering to the oil return line.  the set up on this thread doesnt seem to have one so does the filter just keep it were it needs to be with out advent of a return line ?
> 
> heres kilbys diagram with a return line.
> http://www.kilbyenterprises.com/oba-scem.htm
> *


seeing as how your a complete douchebag wasnt sure you new obvious


----------



## el wesso gresso

matt i have and oiler on the inlet side and i have a oil/water trap right before the tank. the oiler i bought at harbor freight and will hold enough oil for a week .


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 12 2010, 06:48 PM~16270525
> *seeing as how your a complete douchebag wasnt sure you new obvious
> *


thats preaty funny did your dad teach you that?


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by el wesso gresso_@Jan 13 2010, 03:02 PM~16279769
> *matt i have and oiler on the inlet side and i have a oil/water trap right before the tank.  the oiler i bought at harbor freight and will hold enough oil for a week .
> *


tech. so it just slurps it outa the oiler till you have to refill it?.

gotta a pic of it?


----------



## el wesso gresso

nah i dont have a picture of it ....its sucks up maybe 5-6 ounces a week ...which aint alot ..the owner didnt mind it at all ..


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by el wesso gresso_@May 2 2009, 10:36 PM~13768625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> los angeles is huge though man ..where at in L.A ? i head out to wilmington area often..
> 
> o yeah thanks to beto from double down for the advice . :thumbsup:
> 
> 175 psi in a heart beat !
> *


is the oiler the orange deal in this pic?


----------



## el wesso gresso

yeah thats the oiler i thought you asking for a pic of the filter ..


----------



## matttatts




----------



## matttatts

if the fuckin pic will work


----------



## matttatts

so is this the correct order of how to rig it up?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Here's a good little read about coalescent filters. 


http://www.about-air-compressors.com/coalescent.html


----------



## matttatts

is this the right oiler?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Master-Pneumatic-InLin...=item35a355cb97


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jan 13 2010, 09:29 PM~16283533
> *thats preaty funny did your dad teach you that?
> *



:uh: he knows the difference between air and juice unlike yours


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by el wesso gresso_@Feb 7 2009, 01:03 AM~12932835
> *here is a caddy i just recently finished for a buddy of mine .
> shaved trim holes
> air bagged 4 corners
> converted front suspension from strut arms to a-arms
> ...coming back to me in a week for engine driven air .
> any comments are appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



the way you mounted that front shock is fuckin awesome man!


----------



## rbigos

Did you fab the control arms or buy them?


----------



## CoupeDTS

def looks fabricated


----------

